
YC’s Markhor to build shoe/accessories making facility, hire craftsmen full time - waqasaday
https://techcrunch.com/2017/03/08/markhor-leather-apple-cases/
======
waqasaday
Hi HN, co-founder of Markhor here.

We work with some of the most skilled craftsmen in Pakistan to make
handcrafted shoes and leather accessories.

(Original launch story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10057973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10057973))

In past, we were mainly working with craftsmen on contract basis. Now changing
that by starting our own manufacturing facility, this would allow us to hire
craftsmen full-time, improve quality of our existing products and launch new
products faster.

We ran few small experiment and then hired three craftsmen full-time, first
products to come out of this are our accessories for Apple. So far very happy
with the decision, craftsmen get paid more as well as other benefits of full-
time employee. we can invest more in their training and social benefits.
Overall, we are very excited because this contributes to our mission of making
the whole supply chain transparent.

Wondering, what are some good brands that run their own manufacturing facility
(I know Harrys does in Germany)?

Happy to answer any question about our product/approach.

~~~
zer00eyz
For shoes, don't look any further than american made boots. From construction
to smoke jumpers guys who use these things swear by them and they remain an
investment product (you care for and repair rather than replace)

Redwing:

[http://www.redwingshoes.com/Red-Wing-Video---The-
Factory](http://www.redwingshoes.com/Red-Wing-Video---The-Factory)

Nicks Boots:

[http://nicksboots.com](http://nicksboots.com)

Adams boots:

[https://www.custommade.com/by/openroadboots/](https://www.custommade.com/by/openroadboots/)

Wesco Boots:

[https://www.wescoboots.com/builder/About.aspx](https://www.wescoboots.com/builder/About.aspx)

Lover your products, a shame they aren't in my size. Tall (with corresponding
large feet) is a demographic and one that is often short changed.

------
m23khan
For those who don't know: Markhor is the national animal of Pakistan. It is a
type of mountain goat.

------
ahaseeb
This looks great. Can you do custom designs as well

~~~
waqasaday
We might be able to do in future, not doing at right now.

Though for startup/corporates we are offering to add their branding on our
products.

